# Bugger!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This morning I recieved what maybe one of the earliest "Services" watches produced possibly circa 1927. Unlike the company`s usual low cost pin pallet plated case offerings of the time has a 15 Jewel Swiss movement plus a hallmarked Silver case & is in superb condition both cosmtically & mechanically. The front & backs of the`Trench` case are both hinged so natuarally I opened them up to take a look, unfortunately I didn`t realise the crystal was real glass so when I pressed it closed I managed to break it h34r:

Oh well no real harm done & I`ll be taking it to Steve Burrage to sort out but still somewhat annoying on the first day :taz:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Is that the "something special" you sold the Tudor for?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Indirectly :wink2:

BTW, if anyone`s interested here`s the seller`s photos





Naturally, the unused leather `Bund` will be shortly making an appearance in the Sales Forum


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very tasty Mach, what size is the case. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> Very tasty Mach, what size is the case. :thumbsup:


Thanks, it`s 32mm excluding crown.

One of the things that makes me suspect that it may be one of the first "Services" is the fact that the logo is different in style to the ones I`ve come across so far.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

OH now I really like that!

1st dibs on strap as I have a use for that, what size is the strap?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

(hairy) wristshot please


----------



## Lkenny (Sep 28, 2009)

Ouch on the breakage


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

stefano34 said:


> OH now I really like that!
> 
> 1st dibs on strap as I have a use for that, what size is the strap?


It fits 13mm lugs.



Stuart Davies said:


> (hairy) wristshot please


Not until I get the crystal replaced :wink2:



Lkenny said:


> Ouch on the breakage


Thanks, I am gutted


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

13mm would be perfect for my 1915 Lanco, tough about the glass, I once sat on an old Seiko and broke the acrylic crystal all the way around the circumference and it was a flat topped high dome jobbie, difficult and fairly expensive to replace, hopefully yours will be easier and cheaper.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, nice shot, it looks a beauty.

Its a shame about the crystal, but if its any consulation i dropped a lovely Eloga, it slightly bent the lug, when i went to straighten it i thought i would be all technical and use a small peice of tube.

Neadless to say i snapped it straight off!

regards steve


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn ! seen title, thought it was an offer !!!!! :air_kiss:

what a delicate looking face mach


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Bugger! I never knew we were allowed to say 'bugger' on here. Bugger, bugger! :lol:

Nice watch, btw, Mach.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

squareleg said:


> Bugger! I never knew we were allowed to say 'bugger' on here. Bugger, bugger! :lol:


It`s probably allowed to avoid claims of discimination by the `Bugger All Club` 



> Nice watch, btw, Mach.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

